# What is the best style of applying face Cam?



## foxtwo (22 Mar 2005)

What is the most effective method of applying facial Cam in coniferous and deciduous forest?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2005)

With your fingers?


----------



## Loadmaster (22 Mar 2005)

Read the lesson plan.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (22 Mar 2005)

Darker colours on the high features, Medium on the meduim, light on the low points.  And yes, with your fingers.  Get a Mirror  or try and do a buddy's for him, he wont even notice the moustache and glasses you put on him. :dontpanic:


----------



## Love793 (23 Mar 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> With your fingers?



Tee Hee Hee ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Mar 2005)

Dont forget to moisturize first.


----------



## foxtwo (23 Mar 2005)

lol with your fingers   :

Sorry I meant to be more specific... Like blotches or slashes or random streaks, know what I mean? If there is an unwritten ratio of howmuch brown you put in relation to the green blah blah....

One of my Officers actually did a CADPAT pattern on his face! It was so awesome. Nobody I knew, knew how he did it...or how long it took. I actually have pics from that FTX, if anybody wants to see 'em tell me because I don't think it's right putting his pic on the internet without his approval.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Mar 2005)

maybe put a piece of wax paper over a pice of cad pat and filled it in like a paint by numbers then rubbed something on the clean side of the paper to transfer it onto his face... it might be worth it if the stuff didn't wipe and smudge so easy... 

maybe that could be a new product, pre done up sheets of wax paper with the cad pat on it that you keep in a roll, anytime you need a cam job pull out a sheet and transfer it to your face... though I think it would depend on how ugly someone's face was for this to work


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Mar 2005)

"BART, set the shotgun to Ho" - Homer Simpson  ;D I imagine doing your face in cad pat would take some time  ???


----------



## Rfn (23 Mar 2005)

Some people make applying cam a big lengthly ritual.

I don't worry about the pattern, squirt the black and a (little) green into the palm, grind it into your face and your done.

The important thing is to not leave exposed and uncammed skin showing.


----------



## chrisf (23 Mar 2005)

Get a mirror. A big splotch of green, smear it all over your face, cover everything, common spots to miss are your ears and your eyelids.

Next, a little bit of brown, make a few  t or x shapes, about an inch long in random places, say one on a check, one on the side of your chin, etc.

Next, a bit of black, not too much, and make a few more t or x shapes, smaller ones then the brown, in a few really high spots, like your forehead, or check bones.

Now smear it all around so it looks like a mess. You're done.


----------



## Baloo (23 Mar 2005)

Just remember to not put your cam in a kitty cat face. Sure, it might be cute and creative, but apparently, Major's don't like it.  ;D


----------



## Big Foot (23 Mar 2005)

Same goes for clown style cam. I saw a couple guys in my platoon get incident reports for not camming up properly.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Mar 2005)

A shotgun. Ask Tammy Faye Baker. (dating myself here) jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze. :dontpanic:


----------



## NATO Boy (23 Mar 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Just remember to not put your cam in a kitty cat face





			
				Big Foot said:
			
		

> Same goes for clown style cam



On a lighter note...I once saw a guy from the ASH of C cam up like SPIDERMAN while playing enemy force. Wow, what a hoot!

One note I will make though is when people say "go light with the black," do exactly that. Otherwise it'll mix in with the other colours and later during the day you'll earn the nickname "Night Stalker" or "Shadow Warrior."


----------



## foxtwo (23 Mar 2005)

You know what they should invent? A liquid with the viscosity of syrup that is like the dark green part of the cadpat, and then have like pieces of square like confetti that are about the same size as the cadpat squares and proportioned correctly like Cadpat. Easy application. Spreadable CADPAT 8)

Would there be anything wrong with that idea?
Be honest.


----------



## atticus (23 Mar 2005)

A good idea for taking it off would be to have some oxy pads or wet ones. That stuff does terrible damage to your skin and you can end up looking like a pizza. I always carried a small case of wet ones in my rucksack, and everybody used a few.

I remember you use to be able to buy a net from wheelers that was CADPAT in design that fit over your head, looked like you were wearing green pantyhose over you head.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Mar 2005)

If it aint broke, don't fix it.......someone's always gonna winge about something. Just be happy it's not carcinogenic anymore.


----------



## atticus (23 Mar 2005)

HollywoodHitman,

are you saying I'm whining about the face cam? Because I'm not. I've heard about the old face cam and it sounds like this stuff is alot better, but it still messes up your face if you happen to have bad luck with your skin.


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Mar 2005)

The only way to get the old cam off used to be the industrial grade fly dope they issued. It was like having a stinging giant jellyfish attached to your face. Rather difficult to look cool at sweetwaters with a dirt brown ring around your neck and hands


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Mar 2005)

Atticus, 

What I'm saying essentially is that face cam is an unpleasant aspect of field life. Period! Even people with great skin break out as a result of wearing it. Pores are not meant to be caked and blocked with goo. The new stuff is as close to Noxema as we've ever been, and a far cry from having to use the bug juice to loosen up the old cancer causing stick! 

Sensitivity moving a little past skin deep? Thick skin man!!! Don't take it so personally. I hate the face cam too, but it's one of those things we NEED to do the job. Could be worse.


----------



## foxtwo (23 Mar 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I remember you use to be able to buy a net from wheelers that was CADPAT in design that fit over your head, looked like you were wearing green pantyhose over you head.


Ha it must of been crappy because I don't see it around anymore 
Feel free to prove me wrong though, I want to see what it looks like anyway if you know a link.
Would Vaseline be a good way or removing cam from your eyes? Since it says on the tub 
"Doesn't clog pores"
"Excellent for removing eye make-up"


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Mar 2005)

My best solution to face cam is Baby Wipes......You can put 'em in a ziplock bag and carry it in your small pack or any other methods. Face / baby butt friendly.


----------



## NATO Boy (23 Mar 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> My best solution to face cam is Baby Wipes



...and they also work good at cleaning Carbon out of weapons, especially the '6 or the '9s. ;D


----------



## dutchie (23 Mar 2005)

If you want to remove cam from around your mouth, just eat some food.Yum! You can also tell who's a nose picker in the field, just look for the pink rings around the nose.

 :warstory: I rememeber having my fire team partner on basic apply cam on my face (we were told to apply buddy's cam), but he neglected to push the cam beyond the steel shell. Scrape! Of course, he applied it to my neck first. Ouch! Not nice on field razor burn. I got 'em back though, little bugger.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (23 Mar 2005)

After an ex, my girlfriend took some kind of make up remover to my face.  It worked quite well.  But as fat as application goes, everyone will find a pattern that works well for they're face.  I've noticed a lot of the PPCLI tend to use diagonal stripes with black on the high points and green on the low.


----------



## atticus (24 Mar 2005)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Ha it must of been crappy because I don't see it around anymore
> Feel free to prove me wrong though, I want to see what it looks like anyway if you know a link.



Yeah, I looked but I couldn't find it on their website. I know its in the flyer they sent me a little while ago, so if you get the wheelers flyer it should be in there.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Mar 2005)

We were taught put green all over your face as a base and from there put black on the raised points on your face(nose cheekbones) and green in the recesses (eye sockets lower areas of the face) and in the middle areas brown( around the cheeks split with the green)


----------



## Infanteer (24 Mar 2005)

I just smear the shit on - it all blends and sweats off your face in 5 minutes anyways....


----------



## someguyincanada (26 Mar 2005)

one of the guys in the company is allergic to the cam cream, apparently he found out the hard way when caming up last year. He had pretty bad rashes on his face and neck, not a laughing matter.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Mar 2005)

Because the facial features are naturally in a "T" shape, I simply rub green all over, then write a letter on my face IE. "S" and then touch up the places needing attention. What I find works well is 1 eye socket light, and the other fairly dark. The trick is dint color inside the lines (this isn't arts and crafts in elementary). When coloring something like the eye socket, dint forget to exaggerate it right down the cheek or up to the forehead,  it breaks up the features very well.

I actually develop pink eye whenever I use Cam paint...oh well.  :-\


----------



## foxtwo (26 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I actually develop pink eye whenever I use Cam paint...oh well.   :-\



LLLLLOL!

 WAS THAT SUPPOSE TO BE FUNNY OR AM I JUST INCONCIDERATE?


----------



## Island Ryhno (26 Mar 2005)

Nothing funny about pink eye, it is a painfully annoying condition. (Especially if you're a Chocolate crispy easter bunny on march 27, mmmmm Pink Candy eye of easter bunny<<< in best Homer Simpson voice)


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Mar 2005)

I will update a picture of CADPAT style face paint in the picture section, go see this !


----------



## foxtwo (27 Mar 2005)

where is it? where is it? where is it?


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Mar 2005)

Sorry the file is too large for update in picutre section  :'(... but if you want I can send it to you by mail/MSN. Just ask !


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

Id love to see it...

Although it sounds funny, I do get pink eye and its a serious pain in the a**.


----------



## Bomber (27 Mar 2005)

I smear a load of green on the entire face, neck, ears.  Then I speckle my face with the brown and black.  I will look around for a picture, it seems to work well, it takes no time at all.  Looks like CADPAT, and like Infanteer said, in 10 minutes, the stuff is sweated off anyway, so no one can tell if it is on your high, low, or whatever other point, cause most of it is on the back of your sleeve as you try to see through the cloud of cream flowing through your eyes.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2005)

I do the same as Bomber.  Apply the Light Green to the back of my hand, smear it with the back of my other hand, and then apply it to my face, ears and neck.  Then take a dab of Black, using the back of my hand again to hold it, I apply the Black in streaks on my high features and the odd other spots.  Take a dab of Brown and just like the Black, apply it in streaks, some "highlighting" the Black.  Take the remaining Black and Brown on the back of my hand and smear it into the back of my other hand, also remembering to do my fingers.  That way on those hot days, I don't have to wear gloves to cam my hands.


----------



## scm77 (27 Mar 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Sorry the file is too large for update in picutre section :'(... but if you want I can send it to you by mail/MSN. Just ask !



Go to http://www.imageshack.us  you can upload it for free there.

As long as the file is under 1024 kilobytes.  If it is over 1024 kilobytes you could make it smaller in some sort of image edititing program, or if you don't know how to do that then send it to me and I'll make it smaller for you.


----------



## soldiers301 (28 Mar 2005)

scm77 : I send you a PM 

All of you that let me a PM, just look your mail


----------



## scm77 (28 Mar 2005)

Here it is for all to see.  8)





Click it for the full size pic.


----------



## jswift872 (28 Mar 2005)

haha thats pretty sweet


----------



## Korus (28 Mar 2005)

You know you have too much time on your hands when....


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Mar 2005)

Didn't do his ears or hands...


----------



## Da_man (28 Mar 2005)

I just put a different color on each finger and apply it zamboni style.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 Mar 2005)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Here it is for all to see.   8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shes from my unit, She does that cadpat design with a gerber...


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Mar 2005)

well ain't it pretty,

That great cam job should last enough for someone to take the picture.  After 5 minutes of doing any type of training it will look like everyone else's; a big dirty blob.

keeners.

tess


----------



## chrisf (28 Mar 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Shes from my unit, She does that cadpat design with a gerber...



That's awesome. Pointless, but still pretty snazzy.

Is she by any chance an Int Op?


----------



## Korus (29 Mar 2005)

> Is she by any chance an Int Op?



Should I, as an Int Op, be insulted by that?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Mar 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That's awesome. Pointless, but still pretty snazzy.
> 
> Is she by any chance an Int Op?


nope...

mse op


----------



## chrisf (30 Mar 2005)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Should I, as an Int Op, be insulted by that?



Yes. You should.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Mar 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Shes from my unit, She does that cadpat design with a gerber...




It was a Sgt. from my unit who took that pic. We've got it up on display in the hallway of our unit.

good for her, but ive found i just dont have the time or care to put that much effort into it... as long as i can create an effective cam on my face im happy, regardless of how it looks... besides.. i wear glasses.... the cam is kinda redundant when ive got two shiney discs on my face.....


----------



## q_1966 (1 Apr 2005)

I read further back that the old cam stick is Carcinogenic, How "Old" are we talking about?"

Why, because I put cam stick on (Came in the Metal Tubes), about a year back and after about 20min my face absorbed it, like water to a dry sponge. Im still fighting the bad acne, might of gotten worse for the long term because the Cam Stick, I dunno. But I swear about a month later I was squeezing a black head out of my nose and guess what colour it was, Olive Green. Havent used Camstick since. 

Now I use whats called Snipers Veil, Similar to a laundry bag, but not shiny and the material is Rough, so sticks and branches stay in the little holes and hang down.

Also, apparently if you put Vaseline on your face, prior to applying Camstick its easier to get off.


----------



## dw_1984 (2 Apr 2005)

There are lot of tips in applying/removing cam.

What I do is put sunscreen on first (it's usually somewhere on your kit during the summer) as a base layer and then apply cam in the diagonal stripes.  3 fingers, 3 colours, wipe.  To remove, water and soap.  Shaving cream'll really help to if you have it (small can or something).  Baby wipes are good too.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2005)

Do they not teach this in basic anymore?


----------



## chrisf (2 Apr 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> I read further back that the old cam stick is Carcinogenic, How "Old" are we talking about?"
> 
> Why, because I put cam stick on (Came in the Metal Tubes), about a year back and after about 20min my face absorbed it, like water to a dry sponge.



Anything in the green metal tubes is the old stuff, and it's carginogenic. Don't use it.


----------



## q_1966 (4 Apr 2005)

Is there a memo floating around or the like, so I can show it to my corps, when the next ex comes around because if I can remember, our Corps still has alot of old camstick. On top of that, I know a few people outside of my corps who still use it as well.

I looked on the DND website and google and but I couldnt find anything. Its not that I dont belive you Just a Sig Op, but I need to prove it to other people.


----------



## foxtwo (10 Apr 2005)

When I looked around, It did say that it caused cancer. :blotto:


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Apr 2005)

Camming up the face shouldnt take all that long. I'd argue that regardless of technique, the time should be put towards the other, more important aspects of BP........Cadpat face cam? 

CFL.......NO DOUBT EH?


----------



## babicma (17 May 2005)

I think caming up is stupid!

No offence to anyone. But if we really needed can we should be wearing stuff like this!

A face net:
http://naoruzanje.paracin.co.yu/m76-4.jpg


Or Balaclava:
http://www.b92.net/galerija/pics/2004/03/6347658764053c74d0de2a908764696.jpg


----------



## D-n-A (17 May 2005)

That balaclava pic isn't the best example, guys wearing black balaclavas an LBE in the forest   :

Plus, in warm weather, a balaclava would be pretty sh*tty, since you'd get pretty warm wearing an sweat a lot in it.

A facenet, dunno, could get caught up on stuff.


Anyways, whats so stupid about camming up? An facepaint works good anyways






			
				Baloo said:
			
		

> Just remember to not put your cam in a kitty cat face. Sure, it might be cute and creative, but apparently, Major's don't like it.  ;D


A guy on my basic did a bravehart style cam job,  next day he did a raccoon, he got a nice little talk to by some of the sgts an a written warning for that.


----------



## Danjanou (18 May 2005)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> When I looked around, It did say that it caused cancer. :blotto:



Well coming on top of all the recent news reports  about Agent Orange testing in Gagetown this is just more good news to us old farts.

At least the Domestic Niner will now have something to keep her busy in her retirement years. Harassing the Government re compensation if/when I kick off because I spent years masking my boyish good looks with green makeup in a tube a quarter century ago.

I was the Pl WO on a TQ1/QL3 Basic Infantry course with RNFLDR in the 1980's when I saw one of the more innovative ways to came up. We had a field kitchen complete with immersion heaters with us at one point in the boonies. 

The boys were doing BP for an evening's fun and games fighting patrol and to cam up they took the chimney off of the immersion heater, held it in front of their faces, closed their eyes and then had someone blow at the other end. Voila instant sooty politically incorrect black face. It actually lasted about as long as the tube stuff, meaning by the end of the night they had sweated it off or into streaks.


No chits and full marks for ingenuity from me after I stopped laughing.  8)


----------

